# my pastel having a snack (picture not for the squeamish)



## John (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## Cameron (Dec 11, 2010)

good looking pastel man.


----------



## Angi (Dec 11, 2010)

Yuck. I can't believe it can get that huge rat past it's skinny little neck.


----------



## John (Dec 11, 2010)

thats only a mouse he's (the python) only a baby


----------

